# summersville lake west virginia



## gypsyseagod (Jul 21, 2007)

there's a gathering of  "the misfits"-thats albannach fans & just generally good friend numbering in the hundreds, that are gathering oct. 26-28th @ summersville lake,west virginia for 3 days of camping,drum circles,& general fun. i'm loading up the pits & will be cooking for anyone & everyone so i thought i would extend the invitation here too. ya can pm me for links to camping info or just post on here. it would be great to have both my "forum families" together @ 1 giant gathering. it's kind of  a gathering of the clans-literally.


----------



## smokemack (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW! I used to spend summers with my Dad on the lake (20 years ago). Used to spearfish and water ski right up to the day before they would drain it... Wish I could join ya!! Have fun!!


----------



## dacdots (Jul 21, 2007)

Gypsy,I replied to your reply about my vacation that we were camped about 50 miles from Summersville.I live about two hours from there and go to the area as often as I can.I have a friend with a small summer home right outside of there and Id love to make it up that weekend and help you out.I could bring my rig if you think we would need it and if you would like the company.Keep me posted and let me know,you can PM me the camping and any other info anytime,David


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 21, 2007)

very cool dac. yeah i'd love the company & the help. we could always use a larger rig or more rigs as there'll be a hundred or maybe more people there. we'll need all kinds of stuff & i hope to have some rv campers w/ us. this is starting to resemble a giant family reunion or fair sized event. as soon as i get the campground agreed upon & contacted i'll send ya the info. for now if ya want to keep up w/ whats happening on the "misfits" board here's a link to the posts.  http://albannachonline.com/  it's in community under general "posssible misfits gathering @ summersville lake,wv"


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 26, 2007)

well this thing is getting bigger & better. i'm still working on the exact location for the main events. there will now be highland games. hopefully some more of our smf gang can make it & we can have our own BBQ cookoff. pm me if you're interested in attending.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 1, 2007)

bumping this up to see who can make it. it should be quite a gathering.  ps. it's on the harvest moon & fall back time change.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 1, 2007)

Sounds like a blast Gypsy, I'd love to go, but my wife's idea of camping has a heated pool and cable TV...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 1, 2007)

they have cabins w/ satellite tv & hot tubs on the decks.   here-  http://www.goodeveningranch.com/rentalcabins.php


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 1, 2007)

Hmmm, I might be able to talk her into that! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 1, 2007)

Dang farm work we will be in the 15 hr. day mode around that time so will ya eat some smoked goodies for me


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 1, 2007)

yessir. & we'll take lots of pics too.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 2, 2007)

Well folks I am planning on trying to make this little gathering. I should be able to get off without much trouble by then the Navy's broke and things should be slowing down (I hope).

Besides I gotta find this little state people don't know about. Maybe we bunk-in next door to Mr and Mrs Hawg. 

Who else is planning to attend?

PS Don't make it Columbus day! I've gotta go to Boston and Meet up with Smokin' Joe and Monty!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

did ya see the pics i sent ?? i'll send ya a pm w/ some camping/lodging info if ya like. it will/would be an honour to share a pit(especially my pits)w/ ya debi... and i know lil' miss aimee would love to tell ya how to cook lol- ya do know she is the supervisor....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

here's what i got so far- the 1st place is where we're looking @ doing the camp & all the festivities - they have a rodeo arena & we will set up pits outside. the whole sheebang.  i still need a couple days to get the "special events promoters(yah right ??) liability ins.)but here's 3 links to camping/lodging- there's also hotels etc. anyway- here's the 3 top sites for tent/rv/cabins lodging. http://www.goodeveningranch.com/(thats the main place)

http://www.summersvillelakeretreat.com/
http://mountainlakecampground.com/


----------



## dacdots (Aug 6, 2007)

This past weekend We took a trip to Summersville Lake WV.I got some photos of Good Evening Ranch and the lake for you all to see who might make the gathering Gypsyseagod is putting together.There are so many things to do in this area it would take to long to post them all.We went to a Greek restaurant which was a first for me,a little place hidden on top of a hill in Summersville.They dont even advertise,no signs,you just have to know about it.An interesting story about Summersville Dam.When they flood an area they name the dam after any town they have to flood.The town in this case was Gad WV.The Corps of Engineers didnt think the name "Gad Dam" would go over to good so they picked the nearest town and called it Summersville Dam.This is a true story,I did not make that one up.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

thats too cool dac- pic #3 is from the "long point lookout- (see my pics here-  http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...ofamily021.jpg)  thanx for the recon- i'll pm ya my phone# shortly. yes - true story it was gad,wv.- too funny gad dam- they wouldn't do it as there a LOTA OF BABTISTS there.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

Definately got to check this place out, it's looks lovely! I am most ancious to meet my extended family!


Gee I would think the the ACE wuld love an inside joke like that!


----------



## dgross (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd love to find out how far this Gathering is from Marion,Va since we have our RV there as our summer home 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . DeejayDebi told me about this event and we'd like to make it if possible 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 especially since we couldn't make it to the 1st SMF Gathering like we planned. Sounds like an absolute blast and even though my Scotch-Irish roots are quite diluted with good old American white lightning, we would enjoy engaging, and listening, to tall tales of both the American and Immigrant type 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Thanks for the invite 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Daun


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds great! I hope to see you all.

Gyspy le us know the final arrangemnts and I'll book our room!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 7, 2007)

omg like debi would share a room w/misfits & myself.... thats just dangerous.;....i'll be chaining myself to me pit....and i do love a strong coffee wake up....  y'all really should come- i promise i'll have the final arrangements by friday.....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 7, 2007)

i may be getting ahead of thing but here's part of what we got laid in plaid...Games Schedule: 

Saturday: 

11:00 AM â€“ 12:00PM Area 1 5# Rock Toss Area 2 10# Rock Toss 

12:00 PM â€“ 1:00 PM Area 1 Mini-Marshmallow Shoot Area 2 RegularMarshmallowShoot 

1:00 PM â€“ 2:00 PM Area 1 Wiffle Ball Throw Area 2 Javelin Throw 

2:00 PM â€“ 3:00 PM Area 1 Fence Post Toss Area 2 Fence Post Toss 
3:00 PM â€“ 4:00 PM Area 1 and 2 combined 
Over the Shoulder Lass Carry 

4: 00 PM â€“ 5:00 PM Area 1 and 2 combined 
Whisky Shot 5 yard dash 

5:00 PM Gauntlet Run for disqualified contestants to BBQ area 


Sunday: 

11:00 AM â€“ 12:30 PM 3 Person Teams Tug of War 
6 Person Teams Tug of War 
12 Person Teams Tug of War 

12:30 PM â€“ 1:30 PM Best Kilted Lad Contest 
Best Scottish Lass Costume Contest 

1:30 PM â€“ 3:00 PM Awards Given 



also - friday noon to 5pm check in-
5-7 harvest moon feast  & albannach if they can do it
7-9 harvest moon get together
9-10 pick teams for the games
 9-10 harvest moon festival.
sunday- for those that are left- 8-10pm the fall back prayer(it's a celtic thing)- tribute to the fall back moon and blessing of the crops.


----------



## big_pete_of_wv (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds neat,Summersville is just a couple hours East me.Might just try to pop in on ya'.....I'll bring plenty of Cheerwine!(Gotta have that)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 24, 2007)

here is the event location.  http://mountainlakecampground.com/
it's oct. 26-28th. food,fun,highland style games,drum circles, & music.
i'll be bringing "the twins" so bring your rigs or whatever food you may want to smoke.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay Gypsy, thanks for the update! I just emailed them for info on their cabins... hopefully me and the misses can pull this off!


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 24, 2007)

my goodness, this is making me totally homesick!!  and I just got back from there after almost 3 weeks of visiting....

I cant come this year, but if plan on it again next year, I'll make my plans to go back to WV around the same time!!


Lisa


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 22, 2007)

got the cabin & pavillion reserved and looking forward to that weekend.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

Me too Gyspy Me too!

Lisa I wish we'd have known eariler so you could be there with us! We'll pop a cold one in your honor I promise!


----------



## dacdots (Sep 23, 2007)

So far,so good,Im still hoping to be for the hoe down.Im thinking a smoker full of whole chickens and whatever comes up.Ill bring the chickens and smoke whatever else shows up.Its been a long hot summer here and Im ready for a nice weekend in the mountains.I just hope the weather cooperate with us,that time of the year here things can turn fickle quick.Debi better bring some warm clothes just in case.Of course we can always huddle around the smokers and the jug or each other for heat.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

well i was wondering about the menu but i got a cabin so i think i'll do some of my pooter shooter pintos & dutche's wicked on fri & prolly do a pork shoulder before i leave here for my carne guisada & egg breakfast tacos w/ some egg/salsa/cheese stuffed fatty for brkfst.  some ribs,fatty,& something else(6-8 hr smoke) for sat. along w/ 1 pit just for dogs & burgs. depends on how big the crowd is & how early i can get to the pavillion. p.s. here's a link to some pics someone got of the cabins(that deck is all 1 cabin-ours) and the place.
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...0QaOWbJy5bsXFQ
 when we get about 2 wks out i'll decide what to bring for food. btw i should have a cajun cooker(deep fryer) & a gosm by then for just warming stuff & hot water etc.  ya gonna be making them fireworks ????? i know munitions too- hehe....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 3, 2007)

i know it's still a few weeks away but i'm trying to get a head count so i can start on a food order.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 3, 2007)

bumping this for our wv. contingent - deejaydebi is staying next door to us so i know there will be some cooking vids coming off of this & some great Qviews.


----------

